# Vectorworks - Autocad Question



## mike80 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'm having a horrible time with the import function in Vectorworks. I have an old city file of a venue drawn in Autocad. When I try to import the dwg into vw I end up with one single layer and the scale is completely out of whack. Does anyone have any ideas as how to get the layers separated and the scale to something resembling reality?

Thanks!


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah...when you import the file use import single dxf/dwg as its importing it'll give you a bunch of options...under graphic attributes you'll be able to select whether you want to import dxf layers as layers or classes and primary settings will allow you to change the scale.

If the original file didn't make use of dxf layers then you may have a few issues.

That's how you do it in 12.5....and I believe its the same for 11 as well.


----------



## MHSTech (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want you can send me the file and I will make it a DXF file for you if that helps any...


----------

